# Palomino? Buckskin? Champagne? what? ~picture heavy~



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok first off let me just say lol we definitely need a colors forum!! lol with all the color questions us color confused people have lol 
i have a giant series of pictures before, during, and after my horses bath so that you can see her color lol now what is it??
i've included her sabino type paint spot and some weird darker colored spots that are on her skin not her fur. so she has a really confusing color.
ok these are before her bath.



wetting her with the hose.



take note of the color above her high stockings here

these are of her darker spots on her skin. it was really hard to get them so not sure if you can see them.


and under her under arm type area lol 


splotchiness on her udder

darker spots on her neck and chest.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yay lol continued!
more dark spots pictures

sabino definitely! notice the splotchy and messy stockings.

the weirdo color on her forelegs

back stockings 

front legs

blurry but closer picture of the spots on her chest.


after we just finished giving her a bath xD she looks kind of like a really faded buckskin to me? 

her half bald face lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok last set lol 
back legs again after she dried some

front legs 

and stockings on her back legs that connect to the splotchy spots on her udder.

and these are after she had dried off most of the way.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

What color are her eyes? I think she's probably black based.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i think they are brown lol


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

my vote is spotted roan


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*So unique never seen it in my life!
She is gorgeous btw, very pretty If she goes missing, it wasn't me O.O
*


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe thanks! well her mom i can't remember as it was so long ago but she was either a Chesnut or a Bay. the owners before us bought her mom (who was a wild caught mustang) while she was pregnant. so i assume that she's full mustang which means she is definitely a mutt but i love her anyway. as for her daddy we arn't sure. i'm not even sure if their story is true. but her mom does have the mustang brandings. as for daddy who knows. but since baby( the above ^^ horse) racks on occasion. i'd assume she isn't completely full mustang but who knows lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sabino maybe? A type of roan? I have a Welsh who has the same markings almost, but it's gray dapples, and HorseForum told me he was a Sabino.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm. I would think Amber Champagne + Sabino - but she should have different colour eyes if she has champagne. That would explain the mottled skin though.

Maybe buckskin + pearl + sabino?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i know she definitely has sabino. as she also has 1 striped hoof and the mottling. as for eyes i believe they are just plain old brown. but darker than most horses. if that makes sense? and i believe sabino would cause roaning? as she looks roaned. and she definitely has light dapples and fleabites in their as well. lol i'd love to have her color tested but i'd hate to have to test for each individual color until we hit it lol i wish you could test them all for 1 cheapish price and get the results it would be so much easier that way. 
as for pearl. or champagne would her actual skin be black or pink?  because where she is the buttery color her skin is black underneath but idk if that even makes a difference?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

She's buckskin with Dominant White


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

seriously!? thats awesome considering i've always wanted a buckskin and had one all along lol = D


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

CheyAut - Can you explain for me how you can tell? I.e. characteristics, etc?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Isn't sabino a coat pattern? That's not 'color' related, necessarily...and yes you would get some 'roaning' in a sabino, although it's not a 'true roaning' pattern, and is called rabicano roaning. 

Anyway, definitely sabino, based on her markings...color wise, champagne maybe? I'm not perfect on color though, and it is hard to tell, because you don't know her background...maybe get a color test done on her? It would be interesting to find out forsure!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i just wanna figure it all out together. wouldn't champagne give her pink pigmented skin? not sure though. i would love to do a color test but to do that i'd have to do several different ones and probably come up negatived until the last one i tried and colortest get expensive after awhile. although i would LOVE to know as she is totally unique! and we only paid 75$'s for her too such a lovely find = )


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope, still black skin, just mottled, mostly noticeable around the face and groin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm would eye color be different? i've never really paid ALOT of attention getting the color. all i know is they are dark. if they are a dark brown or a deep ember color or what. i'll check tomarrow. lol dang wish i had the money for colortests but i'm to busy spoiling her! lol id love to ease the curiousity i got going though lol!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry, I was wrong, the skin is pink with black mottling, but the black is so thick sometimes around the face and other areas it looks black.

Eyes would be an 'amber' colour.

I do think it is champagne + sabino, just calls to me for some reason. She is a mustang, yes?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yes she is definitely mustang i always thought champagne. but last time i asked for a color critique people asked for shots while wet so i waited for warmer weather and got pictures with her wet and she has that very pale buckskin look. but i don't know my colors well enough. and i looked for pictures and can't find anything relatively close to her in color. and idk if this makes a difference but her mane and tail are a blonde/flaxen color all around the "outside" but when you part the hair and look down in the middle it's a charcoal greyish color. not sure if that matters so just throwing that out there as well and i can't remember if you can see it in the pictures or not lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep, I would bet she is amber champagne with sabino.

The sabino could cause the 'frosting' on the outside of her mane and tail, and the champagne also dilutes black so she wouldn't have any true black hairs.

Here is an amber champagne stallion - You can see his amber eyes and how his forelock isn't true black, it is diluted by the champagne. To me she looks like this:










Plus sabino with roaning similar to these (But on top of the above colour):


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

sorry cant help on the colour- but she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm saying she is definitely colored like an Albino but otherwise.....idk


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

would sabino make her more and more pale every year or? those are awfully dark and her color is very light but it does look pretty accurate actually. what about her legs? does amber champagne have darker colored legs?


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would say some type of roan.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that's a tricky one. I would say that she is likely a buckskin base like most everyone else things with some kind of lightening modifier then with sabino on top of that. Pretty girl and a very unique color LOL.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Wow, that's a tricky one. I would say that she is likely a buckskin base like most everyone else things with some kind of lightening modifier then with sabino on top of that. Pretty girl and a very unique color LOL.



I agree. Would she be a albino-ish thing?????


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, there is no such thing as an albino horse. There are some white foals that are born (few and far between) but a true albino has zero pigmentation at all, pink skin, white hair, and pink eyes. You must be thinking of _Sabino_, which is a paint horse pattern.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

As far as I know Sabino roaning can extend every years.

Yep, an amber champagne is just like a buckskin, only the areas that would normally be black are lightened to a brown/caramel colour. So it seems to fit, as it also explains her mottled skin.

It could also be dominant white as CheyAut mentioned but I don't know, it just screams Sabino at me, don't know why.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, me too (though I don't really know what dominant white is). The coloration of her skin and the splotchyness reminds me of the little sabino filly that I rode for a while. She looked almost identical to your girl only she was sorrel.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Dominant white is pretty similar to Sabino, it can express like above and can also create an entirely white horse, the same as a max. white sabino.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

dangit! i forgot to look at the eyes today!! grr lol and yeah smorbs it does kind of look like her. if you want pictures of the patches and her spots i darkened some of her pics up and you can really see where the white is and such it's pretty neat. so if i were to do a color test which ones should i test for? and through what agency place? about how much does it cost for just 1 test?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I would test for her base colour, then agouti, then cream, champagne, pearl and sabino. It should give you a pretty definitive answer.

Different country so can't help you on where or how much :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You might want to PM Chey_Aut (sp?), she knows a good place to have color genetics tested and I don't think it costs too terrible much.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

really wish you could test them all at once for like 75 bucks. lol that'd be absolutely perfect lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It wouldn't be far off that. The basic test is only around $25 I think.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

smrobs said:


> No, there is no such thing as an albino horse. There are some white foals that are born (few and far between) but a true albino has zero pigmentation at all, pink skin, white hair, and pink eyes. You must be thinking of _Sabino_, which is a paint horse pattern.[/QUOTE
> 
> OK.YEA!THAT IS WHAT I WAS THINKING OF!!!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Only read the first page so far. I'm seeing classic Sabino with the white jagged and splotchy "paint/pinto" markings. I also see roaning throughout her coat. Sorrel is prolly the colored part. Roaning makes it hard to tell sometimes. I had a similarly marked Sabino at one time.. Gorgeous horse.. 

My appy is a varnish roan, pretty much whited out now and when wet you can seee a lot of black splotches. Specially on his chest.. 

Mustangs can surely be gaited. They are often a mix of different breeds...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hmm i dunno about genetics but i think she is black based also and i would call her combo rose grey


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm thats awesome that she can be gaited as a mustang! i thought it was possibly sorrel at first because she used to be more brownish but has lightened up since last year.

and yeah i have a Varnish Roan appy mare but she is pretty much all whited out with flea bites all over her.

i even entertained a grey at first speedy. but wouldn't she have more grey than brown? and why would her mane and tail be frosted?


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

It is possible for a Sabino to also have the gray gene. Gray is a modifier not a color or pattern. One parent would have to have that gray gene as well. If you don't know the parentage you watch for obvious graying. Sabino's do not lighten up like varnish roans or change colors like true roans do when they are shedding. Tho they may get more white hairs with age, my sorrel qh gets a few more of those now and then. My roan mare gets very frosted with white hairs during shedding. Otherwise she's way more bay with her winter coat and a very pretty bay roan in summer. True roans also keep their base coat on their faces with no roaning. Sabino's can be roan in the face, which can confuse some into thinking they are graying. Confused yet? lol


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I dunno! Super pretty though! I'm curious how you posted pictures (I'm new!) Is there a tech forum? I figured out how to link to an online album. . . .


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow is she ever pretty !
I'm not sure if its even a colour but she looks sabino and roan maybe a roan sabino . Ahhh or maybe shes her own colour but whatever colour she is she is so pretty


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Payette, To attach pics from your harddrive to the forum click the *paperclip* button in the toolbar of the advanced reply box. *located under the quick reply box. It isn't available in the quick reply box. Then browse to find the pic on your harddrive, and click upload. When it has finished loading close that popup box or do another. 

Try it. And thank you...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i linked mine from facebook because if i just add it from my computer i can't put captions on them. and appyt yes i am DEFINITELY confused lol i haven't had her long enough to know for sure if she lightens up or anything. lol 

and afterparty hehe thanks thats what i thought for a long time because it was to confusing to put a label on it and when i talked to people and point her out in the pasture i just say "she's the white one" since she is so close to it and it's easy for non horse people to understand lol


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

roan? sabino? I don't think she's a paint...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i was under the impression that sabino was paint? am i wrong? and i figured since half her face was bald that it also proved paint??


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

Lilkitty90: "but since baby( the above ^^ horse) racks on occasion. i'd assume she isn't completely full mustang but who knows lol"
_______________________________________________________________

Lilkitty90: 
Her unique gate does not necessarily mean she is not pure Mustang. In the wild certain herds have adopted what is called a shuffle. It is their way of covering greater amounts of ground while expending less energy. Some have referred to this gate as an "Indian Shuffle". It is not racking, pacing or even a 4 or 5 beated gait; it is actually quit unique to certain Mustangs.

As for her markings, I would definitely say Sabino. If she carries the grey gene then she could be slowly getting lighter in her coat color. I also see roaning but can’t tell from the pictures if she is Rabicino. I would suggest going tothe UC Davis site: Horse Tests and have her tested to determine her base coat color. Once you have done that, it should give you a good idea where to go from there. 

She is definitely a pretty girl with some very lovely markings. Happy trails to the both of you!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

you know kigers4ever she does have a wonkey trot type gait. it's VERY rough and hard to sit so we don't do alot of trotting because of it. so maybe the shuffling thing is her gait? i'm not sure. but i could have swore she's racked before because if you get her trotting and let her get almost into a lope it really smoothens out and you don't bounce but you sway. but i've never rode a gaited horse so i don't know the difference lol i'm not sure what i'm looking for there


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

You said: _"if you get her trotting and let her get almost into a lope it really smoothens out"_

That is more than likely because she is reaching further with each stride. The greater reach she makes with each step the lower and smoother she will become. It would be very interesting to see her movement! Is there anyway you can video her trot and post it here or on youtube? I would love to see what you are talking about.

Kelly


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm. i would have to get mom to video me on the pavement so you can really see and hear it. i'll see if i can get her to video it i've always wanted a video of her movement just sometimes it's hard to keep her in the smooth trot type thing. i'll ask today when we ride! = )


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing that video!!!!


----------



## AndalusianGirl (Apr 19, 2010)

You have a red sabino and nothing else. She is a pretty girl.


----------

